# Bean Help



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello all!  I was recently diagnoised Diabetic.  This book I have is just another example of someone telling me that beans would help.  I also have heart disease and need fiber among other things.  It's not that I have not been trying.  Man I have been trying to make bean dishes.  Here is my one problem.  When I make them.... it sucks.  No really.  I am a good cook.  I just have not had any luck with beans.  Anyone have any good recipe to try that they love?


----------



## Bilby (Dec 22, 2007)

You talking green beans Michael or the cannelini/butter/kidney etc beans?

If you have heart disease as well as diabetes, do you also have to monitor your potassium levels?


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 22, 2007)

Not sure where to start with recipes. Being Indian I cook with a dozen different types of beans.  I am not sure how adventurous you are but here are few recipes that I think should work out well. 

Chickpea Curry: It's not strong and is extremely aromatic and you can eat it with rice or any type of flat bread.  Give it a try:

Canned Chickpeas (2 large cans) - rinse them well, drain and reserve
1 large onion finely chopped - Reserve about a tbsp of it for later use 
2 tsp of cumin seeds, 1 stick of cinnamon and 3 whole cloves
2 jalapeno peppers seeded and diced (you can use less if you don't like it spicy)
4 cloves of garlic
1/4 stick of ginger
2 tsp of corrainder powder
tsp of lime juice
2 tsp of paprika
1 large tomato finely diced - reserve a tbsp of it for later use
cilantro for garnish
salt to taste
1 tbsp of oil - any kind will work
2 cups of water

In a pan add the oil and when it's hot add cumin seeds, cinnamon stick and cloves to it.  Next add the onion (reserve some on the side) and cook it until soft.  Now add the tomatoes and jalapeno and spices (corrainder and paprika) along with the garlic and ginger and saute it for a few more minutes.  Next add the water and chickpeas and let it all cook for an hour on low heat.  Sprinkle juice of the lime and stir it.  

Put it in a bowl and garnish with the cilantro reserved raw onions and tomatoes.  It's really delicious


Lentil Pilau 

Brown Lentils - 1 cup
Rice - 1 cup
1/2 red bell pepper cut into strips
1/2 green bell pepper cut into strips
1 cup of peas and diced carrots (frozen)
3 cloves of garlic finely diced
handful of cilantro finely chopped
handful of mint finely chopped
1 onion thinly sliced
salt to taste
2 tbsp of oil

First cook the lentils in water until aldente (I like to cook it like paste).  Drain and reserve.  Do the same with the rice.  Cook it like pasta in boiling water, with salt and drain and reserve. 

In a pan add the oil.  When it's hot add the garlic and saute it for a while.  Next add the onions and continue to cook it until light brown.  Now add all the veggies and cook them for a a couple of minutes.  Next add the rice and lentils and cilantro and mint.  Stir it to combine.  

Cover and let it steam on low for 20 minutes.  Serve with a simple yogurt raita.  To make a raita take a cup of plain yogurt and stir in half of a chopped onion, 1 small tomato diced and a small cucumber diced.  Season with salt and black pepper and put in some cilantro and mint and you are done.  

I have many many more recipes but try these first and see how you like them.


----------



## Constance (Dec 22, 2007)

Dried beans, peas, field peas and lentils are great for you. You shouldn't add the traditional ham hock, though. Instead use  smoked turkey wings, a bay leaf, diced garlic, pepper and chopped onions. Let it cook for a while before you add the salt. 

In regard to field peas...if you find crowder peas in the canned foods or freezer section, try them out. They are so hearty and delicious!


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 22, 2007)

get ground turkey breast or chicken, or use ksinless boneless chix breasts, and several cans of beans (I like pintos) and a pack of 2 alarm chili or some other ready made seasoning.  Follow directions.  Really good for a simple meal, even a crock pot meal.


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah this is good.  Believe it or not I have an assortment.  Black eyed, Green, lentils, kidney.  I mean when I wrote I have been trying.  I REALY  have been trying  Have a beutiful Indian cookbook, but your recipes Yakuta seems a bit easier perhaps.  Thanks much!


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 22, 2007)

Bilby said:


> You talking green beans Michael or the cannelini/butter/kidney etc beans?
> 
> If you have heart disease as well as diabetes, do you also have to monitor your potassium levels?


 
I have been tracking sodium very well in my food and as you might know you even have to account for your daily shower and drinks of water... it all has sodium. This new twist to now track carbs is .... well seems.... very hard. I have just started though. Just got the news last Friday actually. 

I have not been here for some time. When I found this forum I was on medical leave from work. Spent a lot of my time baking bread. And brewing beer  I love both. How these two loves are going to work with my new restrictions I am now sure. The dietition told me that all my choices are exchanges of carbs. She said a lot and I am still absorbing it all realy.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 22, 2007)

you are as bad off as I am I too have heart trouble and diabetis just to name a few of my problems. I use pure vitaman C which I buy at a jewish mkt. and it is labled Sour salt
and I use that inplace of salt.  Rember if you find some a little bit goes a very long way.
I usually use my crock pot for my beans.  Garlic, onion, bay leaf, a TBL of Lea @ Perrins
helps beans a lot, at the very end of cooking a little bit of liquid smoke give it that smoked flavor sans the salt from a hock, I some times add just a dab of ball park mustard or vinegar for a little sharp ness to my pot, a few flakes of red pepper flakes , black pepper, Chpotle ground pepper is a nice touch. Experiment a little bit that what I had to do,  I also use limopn juice and zest of a lemon for seasoning to replace salt give it a whirl till you find what pleases you


----------



## Bilby (Dec 23, 2007)

Michael, get your dietician to provide you with a list of foods and their nutritional breakdowns (in the key areas you need to monitor) as well as your min/max levels for those areas. This gives you the power to swap ingredients around.  For example, while on dialysis, I had to keep a keen eye on my potassium and phosphate levels.  Phosphate is in chocolate and colas, well I prefer a drink of cola over a piece of chocolate, so that was how I chose to use my allowance.  Likewise, potassium is higher in dried fruits than in fresh fruit, so I just avoided all dried fruit so that I could indulge a bit more in stone fruits in summer.  The dietician gave me common foods with their potassium and phosphate content and my daily allowable limits.  It gave me greater control over my diet, and I was able to eat the things I prefer and still have treats.  Just a thought.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres a great dish with plenty of fiber and tastes good.Cook some brown rice with a little chicken broth added to water a few pinches of cumin.Let rice cool.Then cut some onions,carrots and celery dont be afraid to make alot.Saute veggies in olive oil with a little dried Thyme leaf,garlic and pepper and little salt(if its allowed) let those cool  next take a can or two (depending how much rice you make)of red kidney beans drained and rinsed and then mix it all into the rice.You can then microwave how much you want.This is what makes it really good but again you 
need to check with your doctor, add light soy sauce.
You could add some chicken to it but I love it just as is and Im not a vegetarian


----------

